# Bookends



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Brilliant... That photo has made me chuckle this morning.. Thank you xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brilliant photo


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I want 2doggies now 😊

Fab pic x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

So lovely.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh, mirror image fabulous x x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Only Ruben, on the right, belongs to me. Indy belongs to my best friend. We believe they share the same father but we will never know as they were puppy factory rescues


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Fab photo and it's just amazing how much they look alike!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness....great pic! so funny....I would say they are related.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Such a lovely picture


----------

